# How much gold in different computer cards (video,lan,etc)?



## Anonymous (Aug 16, 2008)

Hello, i am a newbie hope you could help me. I would like to ask if how many gold and silver can i recover from the following or maybe how many gold and silver of each computer parts can i recover ? What part and where should i find gold and silver ? :

1. memory - from the gold connector and flat ic
2. lan card - from the gold connector and flat ic
3. video card - from the gold connector and flat ic
4. sound card - from the gold connector and flat ic
5. motherboard - from the ide pins, connectors, ic and where else could i find gold and silver on the motherboard ?
6. floppy drive pcb board
7. cdrom pcb board
8. hard drive pcb board
9. printer pcb board
10. telecom pcb board
11. cellphone pcb board
12. computer monitor pcb board
13. what kinds of intel and amd processors has the most gold from the oldest to the latest processors today ?

thank you very much , hoping you will be patient with me because i am a neophyte on this.


----------



## lazersteve (Aug 16, 2008)

Amhon,

You should follow the *Guided Tour Link *in my signature below.

The links therein will answer most of the questions you asked.

Steve


----------

